# CoLO



## JOwen (Feb 28, 2005)

Dear Mathew,

Any news of the CoLO by Rutherford?

Kind regards,

Jerrold


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 28, 2005)

Updates will be here on it. 

http://www.puritanpublications.com/ReformedBooks.htm

We just finished two books. The third and fourth will be done momentarily. TCOLO is after that one.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 2, 2005)

Probably May, or thereabouts when it will be ready. There is still too much work to be done on it.


----------



## JOwen (May 26, 2005)

Brother,

Where does CoLO stand these days. Any idea when it will be released?

Kind regards,

Jerrold


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 29, 2005)

I have just finished editing the COLO. It has been sent to the editor for the final read. After that, an index will be created and then the book will be done.

Just to wet your whistle - the book is awesome.  It covers the CoR, CoW and CoG in a manner that is akin, but different, from Witsius. It is less of a systemtic, and more of a topical treatement by category, but thoroughly biblical. He covers everything. Questions, arguments, answers, etc.

It is going to run about 400+ pages.

[Edited on 5-30-2005 by webmaster]


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 29, 2005)

400 pages is more like it (rather than the 225); the ad needs updating.
http://www.puritanpublications.com/Books/CovenantOfLifeOpened.htm


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 29, 2005)

Updated.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 30, 2005)

It deserves to be a HARDBACK! Kind reguards, Randy


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 30, 2005)

P. S. I would pay big bucks for a good hardback copy.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 30, 2005)

Yes; I opined on this on another thread; if not too late maybe a split run could be done like Naphtali Press did with The Divine Right of Church government? They'd be expensive but some folks would buy them (I count a least two now  ).


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 30, 2005)

In any event I hope these are sewn bound pbks.


----------



## daveb (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> Just to wet your whistle - the book is awesome.  It covers the CoR, CoW and CoG in a manner that is akin, but different, from Witsius. It is less of a systemtic, and more of a topical treatement by category, but thoroughly biblical. He covers everything. Questions, arguments, answers, etc.
> 
> It is going to run about 400+ pages.
> ...



Thanks for the update, looking forward to it!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Yes; I opined on this on another thread; if not too late maybe a split run could be done like Naphtali Press did with The Divine Right of Church government? They'd be expensive but some folks would buy them (I count a least two now  ).



If I was independently wealthy, I'd consider it. Since I'm not, and this is basically a "one man show," then I have to go with what materials the publisher will publish it in.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> If I was independently wealthy, I'd consider it. Since I'm not, and this is basically a "one man show," then I have to go with what materials the publisher will publish it in.


I understand; appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 30, 2005)

Matt,
I'm shocked! You're not independantly wealthy???

[Edited on 5-30-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 31, 2005)

Paycheck to paycheck my brother! Like most of the country. Ahhh, America.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> I have just finished editing the COLO. It has been sent to the editor for the final read. After that, an index will be created and then the book will be done.
> 
> Just to wet your whistle - the book is awesome.  It covers the CoR, CoW and CoG in a manner that is akin, but different, from Witsius. It is less of a systemtic, and more of a topical treatement by category, but thoroughly biblical. He covers everything. Questions, arguments, answers, etc.
> ...



Still Waiting


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 26, 2005)

Hardback....Hardback.....Hardback....


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 26, 2005)

I have the last proof copy on its way. After I give it one more read it will be ready.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 26, 2005)

boy, there'll be dancin' in the streets!

how many you planning to run? ( i won't be able to buy a copy til the end of sept. and don't want to see the print run be sold out!) (u2u me if you need to)

t


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toddpedlar_
> boy, there'll be dancin' in the streets!
> 
> how many you planning to run? ( i won't be able to buy a copy til the end of sept. and don't want to see the print run be sold out!) (u2u me if you need to)
> ...



Webmaster is using print on demand technology through lulu.com. We can order a copy and they will print it and send it out. So it will never be out of print.

CT


----------

